# Do you remember ........



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

........ the Auto Key by S.Davall I tried everything to get the clock work thing to work but it never did. Never got surveyed on that ship fortunately. (Shore tecs couldn't get it to work properly either)
Happy days.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I remember those buggers - had a faulty one which i had a go at and I managed to trip the spring which was fully wound - the key was still in it, and it spun like hell and battered holy **** out of my thumb - luckily my left hand or I wouldn't have been able to send. My thumb swelled up bigger than me toe and I still have the scar to prove it.
I half wound it and it still wouldn't work. So bugger it - thats how I left it. Reported it to head office recommending that a better one be fitted and the sods sent me an identical one in a box!


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Had one on a Bank boat. Strange, since the gear was the usual leased Marconi deal; have to conclude MIMCo were actually buying and fitting the Davall devices. Perhaps they went through a shortage of their own variety.
I recall a friend, (occasional contributor to SN) in replying to my letter telling about the alien instrument, saying I must be getting mixed up with the Radio Room clock!


----------

